# Surging - Tecumseh HMSK80



## TheeSlowPoke (Dec 5, 2010)

Just pulled the snow blower out.

Last year, I drained all the fuel out of the machine and ran it until it quit running, i.e. until there was no gas left in it.

Filled it with new gas, and it fired on the first pull. Problem is, it surges at higher RPM - won't stay running at low RPM. When I load it up (start blowing snow) it runs like a champ.

I pulled the carb, but there isn't much to the carb. Not sure who makes the carb - no indications on it. No idle mixture screw, that I could see. The carb looked clean, but I blew it out anyway. Still surges.

Going back out today to pull the carb, again.

Anybody know who makes the carbs for the Tecumseh's or have an exploded view of one?

Thanks!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Even though you ran it out of fuel there is always a little left in the bowl to create a little varnish, before you start taking it apart again try putting some SeaFoam or Chevron Techron in the gas and run it for 15-20 minutes, shut it off for 30 minutes then run it again, it might clear the problem. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## TheeSlowPoke (Dec 5, 2010)

I think there was old gas in the priming line.

I took the carb off again, removed the jets and cleaned them. There was crud in the jet that screws in the side of the carb. Also, there is a small hole in the side of the main jet that had crud in it, too.

Put it back together and it again runs like a champ, once again.

Next time I put it away for the summer I will mix in some SeaFoam - that will probably take care of the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

That tiny hole in the mail jet creates more problems than anything I can think of on Tec engines. Success is a wonderful sound. Have a good one. Geo


----------

